# Favorite incoming players for next year



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Your favorite incoming freshman or JUCO players.


Brandon Jennings- Go to youtube and watch any of his videos if you haven't seen him. Flashy and superb athlete. Will become a fan favorite next season.



William Buford- From the Toledo area so will be interesting to see how he does at OSU. 


Nate Miles- Been a long journey for the UCONN signee (who just finally qualified). Also from the Toledo area. Think RIP Hamilton clone for UCONN. 


Jrue Holiday- IMO the top guard prospect from the 2008 class. Curious to see the impact he has next season for the Bruins.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

DeRozan... I only wish he was going to another school.

No one else will care about this, but I'm looking forward to seeing Miles Plumlee. I'm hoping he doesn't turn out to be another mediocre big man who gets zero playing time.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> DeRozan... I only wish he was going to another school.
> 
> No one else will care about this, but I'm looking forward to seeing Miles Plumlee. I'm hoping he doesn't turn out to be another mediocre big man who gets zero playing time.


DeRozan is another one of mine as well, kid is going to be good. 


Miles although not as good as his brother should help out Duke the question is to which extent will he help.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

These are less favorites and more guys I'm very interested in following. All of the Minnesota recruits interest me because they're from out-of-state and so I'm only marginally familiar with them, mostly by reputation or highlights: Ralph Sampson III, Colton Iverson, Devoe Joseph, Devron Bostick and Paul Carter. BJ Mullens. The pair of Minnesotans (Jordan Taylor and Jared Berggen) headed to Wisconsin. Andrew Brommer, who is headed to Iowa, because he had originally been signed to Minnesota but was released. Samardo Samuels because he's likely to be a featured post for a good Louisville team. Kemba Walker, because he can be the guy to make a lot of talented guys at UConn come together. Greg Monroe, because I think Georgetown could use him as a main guy, but am not sure he's going to be that kind of player.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Demetri Goodson PG, Gonzaga - I love watching ultra quick PG's
Demar Derozen Wing, USC - should fill in for mayo nicely
Brandon Jennings PG, Arizona - Extremely Talented

that is my top 3.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ghost said:


> Demetri Goodson PG, Gonzaga - I love watching ultra quick PG's
> Demar Derozen Wing, USC - should fill in for mayo nicely
> Brandon Jennings PG, Arizona - Extremely Talented
> 
> that is my top 3.




Fill me in on Goodson, is he expected to play much this year? What type of player is he besides being quick?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I want to see Jennings. I'm interested in seeing how Sampson Jr. plays for Tubby.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BB who in your opnion makes the biggest impact out of all the newcomers for the Wildcats?


----------

